

Researchers used noninvasive tDCS to release endogenous opioids - memoryfailure
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/144627-dont-try-this-at-home-researchers-use-tdcs-to-release-your-brains-strongest-opioid-painkillers

======
benologist
Submitter is one of at least 6 accounts Ziff Davis (geek.com / extremetech.com
/ pcmag.com) has/had for spamming HN.

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=memoryfailure>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mrsebastian>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ukdm>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=11031a>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=russellholly>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=adeelarshad82>

~~~
DanBC
Some charts.

(<http://imgur.com/a/EfzHB>)

~~~
benologist
I thought that was an hilarious example when you posted it a while back lol.

